
How do I get Scrum Master Experience? - spaceisballer
I work for a large organization that is taking a more Agile approach (slowly). We have a lot of projects coming up and I know they need Scrum Masters and I happen to be a Certified Scrum Master.  Currently have no Scrum experience expect for the class, have plenty of Project Management experience.<p>So is there anyway for me to get experience?  Anybody been in a situation like this before?<p>I&#x27;m not planning on leaving my job or organization but I would like to get involved in Scrum.<p>Thanks for the help in advance.
======
tehbmar
Honestly you could probably find code sprints or hackathons in your area and
say that you aren't a developer but you are a PM and was wondering if you
could get experience in the form of a scrum master. Most people at hackathons
are developers and familiar with scrum and it could be a great no risk
solution for working out some irl experience.

------
byoung2
I googled and found this:
[https://www.scrumalliance.org/certifications/practitioners/c...](https://www.scrumalliance.org/certifications/practitioners/certified-
scrummaster-csm)

